# inlay bushings



## gumball (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello All,

I am a new member and have not a clue, so bear with me. I have been reading about plunge routers, and don't think I really understand how a plunge router differs from a regular router. I want to do some inlay work, and am interested in inlay bushings. What seems sensible to me is a plunge router base for my dremel tool. Now, can I get inlay bushings for this dremel tool setup, and if so, where. I want to inlay some tiny leaves or hearts or other whizdings on my bandsawn boxes. So, set me straight and show me where to start. Thanks, Gumball.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

The dremel tool is a great tool but is not a router so to speak , the T4 is Dremel on steroids more or less..

I should note I have the plunge base for my Dremel and it's not worth a hill of beans 

You do want a good plunge router for inlay job, take a hard look at the T4 router to do the job. see link below
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/15833-look-what-i-found-when-i-got-home.html

In the link you will see how to setup the T4 router for the guides ..

Inlay kit below at a great price, note the line up pin that comes with the kit, it's a must have item..note the LONG 1/8" bit,if you try and use a standard 1/8" bit it can hit the brass guide and that can wipe out the guide not to say anything about how unsafe that can be when the guide is free to spin out of the router base..

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

========



gumball said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am a new member and have not a clue, so bear with me. I have been reading about plunge routers, and don't think I really understand how a plunge router differs from a regular router. I want to do some inlay work, and am interested in inlay bushings. What seems sensible to me is a plunge router base for my dremel tool. Now, can I get inlay bushings for this dremel tool setup, and if so, where. I want to inlay some tiny leaves or hearts or other whizdings on my bandsawn boxes. So, set me straight and show me where to start. Thanks, Gumball.


----------



## gumball (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the post. I think the fog is beginning to clear. I have 3 craftsman and 1 bosch stationary base routers. Will these work if I get the inlay kit? Thanks, Gumball


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

If one of your routers is a plunge type they will work,,it can be very tricky with the standard base router,,the pocket and the insert must be cut dead on..if not the insert part will not fit..

http://www.routerworkshop.com/revinlay.html
http://www.routerworkshop.com/inlays112.html
=======



gumball said:


> Thanks for the post. I think the fog is beginning to clear. I have 3 craftsman and 1 bosch stationary base routers. Will these work if I get the inlay kit? Thanks, Gumball


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Just to add to the post 

If you want to use a bigger bit ( 1/4" ) to remove the stock out of the pocket you get the inlay kit below,,,the 1/8" bit can be a pain on the bigger inlay jobs..

Just a note-----if you have a brass guide set you have one of the guides you need ,all you need is the one part to put on you guide..this will save you a buck or two..to help the bottom line thing.

Inlay Bushing & Key, 04J28.01 

Inlay Sets - Lee Valley Tools

==========


----------

